#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Εσωτερικοί εξώστες (πατάρια)

## gpetrou77

καλημερα, 
θελω να δημιουργησω ενα παταρι μεγαλυτερο του 10% της πραγματοποιουμενης δομησης που επιτρεπει ο ΝΟΚ χωρις να υπερβαινω το 70% του υποκειμενου χωρου , 
τα επιπλεον τετραγωνικα μπορω να τα μετρησω στην δομηση?

----------


## Xάρης

Είσαι υποχρεωμένος να τα μετρήσεις στη δόμηση όπως αντίστοιχα και τα τετραγωνικά των ανοιχτών ημιυπαιθρίων που ξεπερνούν το 20% της δόμησης, ή το εμβαδόν των κοινόχρηστων χώρων των ορόφων άνω των 25τμ.

----------

gpetrou77

----------


## Analogws

Επιφάνεια παταριού που δεν μετρά στην δόμηση.

_Ο ανοιχτός χώρος του εσωτερικού εξώστη έχει ελάχιστο ύψος ανάλογα με τη χρήση του και δεν προσμετρείται στο σ.δ. έως το 10% της επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης του κτιρίου

_Τι σημαίνει επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση *κτιρίου?
*Σε οικόπεδο με πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση 100 τ.μ. και μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση  400 τ.μ. 
Πόσο πατάρι μπορώ να έχω εκτός συντελεστή δόμησης? 
10τ.μ. ή 40 τ.μ.

----------


## Xάρης

Το απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις είναι από το τεύχος των Τεχνικών Οδηγιών του Δεκ.2012, την υπουργική απόφαση δηλαδή που σημειωτέον ποτέ δεν δημοσιεύθηκε σε ΦΕΚ για να ισχύει και τυπικά!

Θα πρότεινα να διαβάσεις το κείμενο του νόμου στο άρθρο 11 §6.ιδ:
"Εσωτερικοί εξώστες (πατάρια) με συνολικό εμβαδόν ≤ 10% της δόμησης του κτηρίου,..."
Προφανώς λοιπόν μιλάμε για την πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση του κτηρίου και όχι την "_επιτρεπόμενη_".

Άρα, στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις, το πατάρι θα πρέπει να έχει εμβαδόν μέχρι 10τ.μ. για να μην προσμετράται στη δόμηση. Δεν είναι εύλογο;

----------


## Analogws

Τι εννοείς δηλαδή ότι το τεύχος τεχνικών οδηγιών δεν έχει ισχύ?? :Αναστατωμένος:  :Αναστατωμένος:  :Αναστατωμένος: 

Είχα δηλώσει ότι θα σταματήσω να εκπλήσσομαι πια αλλά ... τελικά όπως φαίνεται έχουν να δουν τα μάτια μας πολλά ακόμη.
_

_

----------


## Xάρης

Η Υπουργική Απόφαση έγκρισης του τεύχους τεχνικών οδηγιών σε ποιο ΦΕΚ δημοσιεύθηκε;

Αν δεν έχει δημοσιευθεί σε ΦΕΚ τότε οι τεχνικές οδηγίες έχουν τα χαρακτηριστικά μιας εγκυκλίου και όχι μιας υπουργικής απόφασης.

----------


## percules

Χάρη, έχει εκδοθεί το *ΔΑΟΚΑ / Γ' - Έγγραφο με α.π 136/27-4-2017 "Σχετικά με εσωτερικούς εξώστες (πατάρια) σύμφωνα με την παρ.28 του άρθρου 2 και την παρ. 6ιδ του άρθρου 11 του ν.4067/2012"*
*» . 
Σ' αυτό αναφέρεται: «Ο ανοιχτός χώρος του εσωτερικού εξώστη έχει ελάχιστο ύψος ανάλογα με τη χρήση του και δεν προσμετρείται στο Σ.Δ. έως το 10% της επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης του κτιρίου»


*

----------


## Xάρης

Το γνωρίζω το έγγραφο, είναι μέρος της κωδικοποίησης του ΝΟΚ.

Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι η υπουργική απόφαση έγκρισης του τεύχους τεχνικών οδηγιών δεν δημοσιεύθηκε ποτέ σε ΦΕΚ. Άρα, δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει νομική ισχύ.

----------


## Ellital

Χάρη συμφωνώ με τον συλλογισμό σου, με αυτό τον τρόπο όμως δεν θα έπρεπε να αναιρείται και το υπόλοιπο κείμενο από την παραπάνω απόφαση ΔΑΟΚΑ, πάνω στην οποία θεμελιώνεται βασικό μέρος της απόφασης; Αντίστροφα επομένως πιστεύω πως μπορούμε να δεχτούμε αυτό που αναφέρεται στις ΤΟ περί του 10% "* της επιτρεπόμενης*" δόμησης...

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.

* Η ΔΑΟΚΑ δεν εκδίδει "αποφάσεις", αλλά γνωμοδοτήσεις. Την άποψή της λέει, την οποία κανένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος ή ιδιώτης μηχανικός δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να ακολουθήσει, εφόσον δεν έχει τη μορφή εγκυκλίου.

----------

